# Newest to the collection-sig sauer P320



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Just picked up a sig P320 compact and was able to shoot it today 5/7/17. Put 100 rounds through it tonight to be able to put up a decent review. What I can say is this pistol shoots damn good. I know some of you aren't into the plastics but this is nice peice. Right out of the box and 10 rounds at 10 yards looked like this.








Couldn't be happier with that. The trigger has a smooth pull with a nice crisp break. The reset is short and sweet just how I like it as well. Going through the rounds was a ton of fun with this gun. 
This was at 25 yards. Little scattered but happy with it for the range on the first day.

Size isn't too large for a carry gun, especially one that holds 15 rounds. Comes with two 15 mags and a OWB holster. 
Anybody else have experience with this?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

This was the 25 that didn't attach


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice! My wife & I are both looking to add Sigs to our collections. She wants a P226 in 9mm and I'm considering a P220 or Tacops 1911 in 10mm.

Enjoy the new pistol!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice, what's not to like about a sig!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Those P series guns are nice, especially the older ones made in Germany. Longhorn, id recommend any of them over the 1911's that they make in a heartbeat and I'm a 1911 guy..


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, I ended up buying a P320 full sized for the wife for her birthday. Found it on Gunbroker from an outfit out of MN for $464, including shipping and no cc fees! It'll cost me $25 to my FFL dealer and we're good to go!

Gotta pay for that and then I'll start looking for that 10mm I'm Jonesing for.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

pretty nice deal you got Longhorn, I'm sure she will love it. Having mine for a couple months now I have been able to put about 400 rounds through it without one issue. bought a Theis holster and been CCing it most of the time now to get the holster nice a broken in. Still carry the Shield when I need a little less profile depending on clothing.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

The Sig arrived last night. Man! Nice shooting pistol! We shot it at our FFL's private range. I'm a 1911 in .45 guy and I even like it! The missus is over the moon. 

The 10mm got put on hold due to 4 new tires on the F350 this week, but I keep hoping....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Nice, what's not to like about a sig!


WHAAAAAT?? even a plastic one?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> WHAAAAAT?? even a plastic one?


Well sure. Now a plastic gluck is another story.


----------

